# whats the smart way to find suitable NT?



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

what is the nice , easy and smart way to know out suitable type?


can anybody give me advice


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

If you're referring of 'how to find an NT', there have been several topics in this section about it, which you can explore if you care. If you're speaking of the ideal match, the 'ideal match' for an ENFJ is an INTP, according to Keirsey and several other systems that deal in functions. Based on responses by INTPs, it would appear the best place to find them would be the typical NT places, but they're much harder to find, being introverts as they are.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

You can stalk us via Internet. That's the easiest way to do it, albeit it's not necessarily nice.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I have actually known INTPs in real life, both before and after they were professionally typed. In my opinion they are among the hardest to type through observation alone. This is because the INTP, unlike their INTJ cousins, are much better at masking their idiosnycracy. I was certain some were ESxJ's initially, until I got them talking on their chosen topics. Anyone familiar with INTPs should know what I mean when I say "their topics".


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Find INTP's in libraries, and indeed, just look for solitary people with glazed expressions.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Or you can find the ones who've accidentally glued their eyes to their computer screens. :tongue:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

Places you can find NTs. All of them not just the INTPs.

Libraries are a big place for the NTs. Yes, even the E ones. The ENTs are not super party animals like the other NTs. NTs love books. They can get lost in them. Ne/Ti dominates I know tend to be more into Sci-Fi while the Ni/Te dominates tend to be more into non-fiction.

Comic Con, Anime Con, Firefly Con, Any kind of Con really. These places are full of NTs.

Online Domain of the INTP, but a Majority of the other NTs spend a lot of their time online too. Case in point: Myself. I'm probably online more than anyone on this site. On when I get up till I go to sleep unless I finally get a way to go out somewhere. [I'm not online all the time because I want to be. I want to be online 50% of the time. The other 50% is because I have nothing to do & no way to go out.]

Any major gaming event will have Quite a few NTs as well as SPs. While gaming it will be harder to identify one, but if you look closely you'll see the people trying to think 10 seconds ahead. Remember Ne's have some of the fastest reaction speeds. I suck at FPSers. I play them though because its harder for people to kill me if I'm not heading straight at them. My reaction time is amazing.

Comic Stores have Ns; Computer Shops have NTs and SPs mostly.

These are just a few because I was listing where you can find all. If I make it type specific there will be more locations.


----------



## windex (Dec 24, 2009)

Litchi said:


> what is the nice , easy and smart way to know out suitable type?
> 
> 
> can anybody give me advice


.

Are you trying to date one? You would be hard pressed to find me anywhere, ever I forgot what it is like to even have a woman like me and they seem bothered with my need for personal space.


----------

